# Pink patches on chin. Worried.



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Worried about sudden loss of pigment on chin.

Today my husband noticed this on Cosmo's chin. He's 11 month and has poor pigment on his nose and his eyeliner but not beyond normal pink/brown snownose. No loss of hair.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha had that happen last winter as well. It cleared up on its own, and we attributed it to dry skin... our house is VERY dry. I think that I even posted about it on here at dry skin was the general consensus. 

This year we got a humidifier and haven't had any problems so far. I'm sure you'll get a lot of great advice from people that know much more about this than I do.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know more about cats than I do about dogs but are there any bumps or just hair loss?

I was feeding my cats out of plastic bowls and one of them experienced some irritation so I switched to stainless. This helped for awhile but then she started to get some bumps that irritated her. She would scratch these until the hair was gone and the bumps would bleed. The vet said it was acne, gave me some drops to put on it, cleared right up.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks! We have had an unusual dry and cold spell in the last couple of days. Should we put some vaseline on it? That's what we do when his nose gets dry and it does wonders.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

lynn1970 said:


> I know more about cats than I do about dogs but are there any bumps or just hair loss?
> 
> I was feeding my cats out of plastic bowls and one of them experienced some irritation so I switched to stainless. This helped for awhile but then she started to get some bumps that irritated her. She would scratch these until the hair was gone and the bumps would bleed. The vet said it was acne, gave me some drops to put on it, cleared right up.


Yes, I'm familiar with that on cats - one of the shelter cats had it and it was so painful for her. But this appears different. There are no bumps or pimples - yet.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone else have any ideas what this could be????


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Is that loss of pigment or loss of hair? Is he scratching his chin at all?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It looks like a rub spot to me... or possibly where he might have had a little skin irritation (dry skin, etc). 

Is the skin there warm and moist?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I know from when Daisy has had to wear a cone, that dog saliva can cause skin irritation and hair loss.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

There is no loss of hair, no irritation or moisture, and the texture is exactly the same as the black skin around it.

In the photo I was using flash so the pink really shows up. If you looked at him in real life you can see the pink much less.


----------

